

11 of the most useless mice ever - jlarkin353
http://www.recaply.com/11-funky-computer-mice-that-really-click.html

======
onion2k
Seems a bit unfair to have a mouse that relieves carpal tunnel syndrome in a
list of 'useless' mice if it's still in the testing phase. If it works then
it'll be far from useless.

